# Change BIOS serial number on Asus Prime Motherboard



## slyman007 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, all!

I just built a computer using an Asus Prime H470M-Plus motherboard, and it's working great.  However, some proprietary software I need to load queries the BIOS for the system's serial number, and uses that information to identify the machine in a database in the corporate environment.  Right now, a "wmic bios get serialnumber" command returns "System Serial Number" instead of any unique usable number.  For my purposes, it doesn't really matter what value is returned there (the Motherboard SN# would be fine, or a string I create, whatever), but it has to be something unique and something other than that generic phrase.  I do not see a way to add or change that value in the BIOS setup.  

Does anyone know the easiest way to accomplish this task?  Barring something obvious I'm overlooking, do I need to download an asus bios .cap file, edit it, and then reflash the bios in order to update that?  If this is the case, can anyone give me any pointers on doing that.  I've used hex editors to do that sort of thing before, but it's been a long time, so I am way behind the times.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## timta2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Have you asked the developer's support for help with this issue? That's the first thing I would do.


----------



## slyman007 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for responding.  Yes.  Ticket is open via e-mail.  Been a few days of one e-mail a day back and forth on the issue so far.  I am skeptical I'll get a solution.  Thought I'd ask around.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 27, 2021)

You might be able to do this with AMI tools like AMIBCP.  But you'd need to reflash the bios, and they aren't free tools besides.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 27, 2021)

Depending on the software, it stores that information either in the software install location or in windows Registry or both places, which you can then edit. Editing the BIOS rom is extremely risky and highly likely to create a brick out of your PC.


----------



## slyman007 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you so much, R-T-B.  Your post sent me down a bit of a rabbit hole, but your info led me to a utility that was able to update it easily with no re-flashing necessary.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Rmg412 (Apr 25, 2021)

slyman007 said:


> Thank you so much, R-T-B.  Your post sent me down a bit of a rabbit hole, but your info led me to a utility that was able to update it easily with no re-flashing necessary.  I really appreciate your help!


hey slyman can you point me in the right direction to getting this sorted please, I'm stuck. Thanks!!


----------



## slyman007 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, Rmg412:

Here's the forum I used to get the job done.  Step 4 and step 5 are what you want:






						Tutorial - HWID Ban: Change UUID and Serial of AMI BIOS Motherboard
					

This tutorial shows you the steps I've taken to successfully bypass the HWID ban received in Warzone. I have already done this 3 times, so I know it works. Follow the steps are you should bypass it too. For the following steps, all the commands entered are with quotation marks.  What is a HWID...




					www.se7ensins.com
				




So lame that I had to go to a forum about hacking a video game to find such a simple answer.


After the fact, I discovered there's actually an Asus official tool that does the same thing, but it's not nearly as user friendly.  They didn't have one for my exact motherboard, but I found it on another model motherboard, and it works for most intel motherboards in their lineup.  I had to choose "other" operating system to find it on their downloads page.  So dumb.



			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/Commercial_BIOS_Kit_03027.zip
		


If you have trouble with either of these, let me know.


----------



## winchesterbro (May 16, 2021)

slyman007 how did you get the uuid and serial number to stick after I restart my pc and look up the uuid and serial numbers it is still the same.


----------



## slyman007 (May 17, 2021)

Hi, Winchesterbro.  I wish I had a great answer for you.  I had no trouble with saving the information.  When I entered DMIedit, and changed a value, all I had to do was save it by clicking the little floppy disk icon.  It saved, and has stayed the same ever since.

I do remember reading something about sometimes needing to keep the serial number the same number of digits as the original.  I don't believe I actually did that on mine, but I might have.  If you can, try changing it, but keeping the number of digits in the number constant.

I hope this helps!


----------



## winchesterbro (May 18, 2021)

Alright thanks where did you download the DMIedit tool I have an asus motherboard aswell (z490). I can't seem to find the tool. I tried the guide which was posted on se7ensins but that did not work for me. Maybe if I tried your version it will stick for me. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks and stay safe.


----------



## slyman007 (May 19, 2021)

I don't remember now.  I had to jump through some hoops to get it.  I'll just attach it to this thread.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Atlaskin (May 1, 2022)

slyman007 said:


> I don't remember now.  I had to jump through some hoops to get it.  I'll just attach it to this thread.  I hope that helps.



Hey Mate! I was searching on how to change the serial number of my laptop, and found this, i installed the BIOS modifier, and did what the Read me files says. But the serial number wasn't changed.. Any idea how to make it work please ? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2022)

Atlaskin said:


> Hey Mate! I was searching on how to change the serial number of my laptop, and found this, i installed the BIOS modifier, and did what the Read me files says. But the serial number wasn't changed.. Any idea how to make it work please ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thread is dead, check the date of last post.


----------



## Atlaskin (May 1, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thread is dead, check the date of last post.


I did check it... I just asked hoping someone will reply with help.. Sadly didn't find anything online about it


----------

